# Sound-Qualität eines Heimstudios verbessen



## mamarulez (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich "betreibe" seit einiger Zeit ein kleines Heimstudio ( wenn man dass überhaupt so nennen darf  ).

Im Moment funktioniert das so:

Mikrophon -> "1/4-Inch-zu-Standard-Konverter" -> Line In der Soundkarte

oder so mit Gitarre:

Gitarre -> Effektgerät+Amp-Simulator -> "1/4-Inch-zu-Standard-Konverter" -> Line In der Soundkarte

Das funktioniert wunderbar und ist sehr einfach aber irgendwie leidet die Soundqualität stark darunter.
Der Ton der Gitarre hört sich sehr unsauber an wenn man Effekte benutzt und wenn man relativ clean spielt, dann hört sich alles irgendwie trotzdem nicht sehr klar an sondern immer sehr... naja... kremig oder so... ;-]

Auf jeden Fall hab ich mir gedacht, dass das eigentlich nur an meinem "1/4-Inch-zu-Standard-Konverter" liegen kann ( ich verwende nämlich entweder ein einfaches Kabel, was auf der einen Seite einen "1/4-inch-Anschluss" hat und auf der anderen Seite einen normalen Mikrophonausgang für meine Line In der Soundkarte am PC. Ich habe ausserdem einen kleinen Stecker der das gleiche tut. Bei beiden ändert sich an der Qualität allerdings nichts. Es ist immer noch alles andere als klar...

Ich habe eine Vermutung (*tada*): Ist das wozu diese Dinger gut sind:







Vielen Dank für Aufklärung... ;-]


----------



## Slizzzer (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ah, noch ein Hobbiestudiobesitzer   .

Ich hab zwar gerade erst damit angefangen, aber so einige Erfahrungspunkte konnte ich schon sammeln.

Jaja, die böse Gitarre! Ich hab mich nun auch entschlossen, die Gitte per Mikro vom Amp abzunehmen. 
Direkt in den PC, auch über sogenannte Modeller, klingt immer etwas peinlich. Da kann man mir erzählen, was man will!
Nun gut, das Mikro darf auch nicht das billigste sein, aber dann haste den richtigen Sound.
Du solltest dann mehrere Spuren mit unterschiedlichen Positionen des Mikros aufnehmen, um die optimale Position zu finden. 

Es gibt natürlich viele Möglichkeiten die Instrumente in den Rechner zu kriegen. Un diese ganze USB-Teile halte ich nur für bedingt tauglich.
Die Kombination von guter Recordingkarte und Mikro ist nach meiner unerheblichen Ansicht die beste Lösung.


----------



## laCrizz (7. Oktober 2005)

Ne gute Recordingkarte sollte auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein. Über die Standardkarte die jeder PC hat hören sich die aufgenommen Sachen echt grottig an. Bei mir läuft alles erstmal über ein Mischpult und über die Recordingkarte in den PC. E-Gitarre über Effektgerät ins Mischpult und Akkustikgitarre über Mikrofon ins Mischpult....klappt bei mir wunderbar.


----------



## mamarulez (7. Oktober 2005)

Danke für eure Tipps!

Ich habe hier leider nicht die optimalen Vorraussetzungen um den Sound vom Amp mit einem Mikro abzugreifen, deswegen werde ich mich wohl eher laCrizz's Vorschlag widmen...

Da hätte ich auch noch eine kurze Frage: Was für eine Recording-Karte und was für ein Mischpult verwendest du? Kannst du mir Links oder Bezeichnungen nennen, so dass ich mich da mal informieren kann etc. ?

Nochmal danke für eure Zeit und Antworten!


----------



## chmee (7. Oktober 2005)

Es muß keine Super-Soundkarte sein ! Das wichtige ist erstmal, dass Du über den Line-In reingehst,
und nicht über den Micro-Input. Ich würde zum Aussteuern einen Mini-Mixer holen. 
Keinen DJ-Mixer, sondern etwas in Richtung Behringer UB1002 - 70EUR.
Damit holst Du schon ne Menge Sound rein. Dann wäre ein besseres Mikrofon auch ne
gute Investition. Ich empfehle gerne AudioTechnica, habe selbst das AT3035 für läppische
200EUR gekauft und das Ding klingt im Home/Projektstudio amtlich.

mfg chmee


----------



## mamarulez (7. Oktober 2005)

Danke für deine Empfehlungen, chmee.

Der Behringer Mixer schaut sehr gut aus.
Für mich sind die 200€ für das Mikro leider nicht so "läppisch"  aber es scheint ziemlich gut sein. Muss mir das nochmal überlegen.

Dann habe ich noch eine kleine (etwas anfängerliche) Frage: Wo ist genau der Unterschied zwischen Line-In und Mikro-Input. Wenn ich mir die Rückseite meines Rechners nämlich so anschaue, finde ich da nur Schwarz, Grün, Rot und Blau als Eingänge. Im Moment benutze ich den roten, ich denke dass ist aber der Mikro-Input, oder? Wie kann ich den Line-In benutzen und hat meine Soundkarte den vielleicht garnicht?


----------



## chmee (7. Oktober 2005)

Mit läppisch meine ich auch das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ! 
Ich war davor n Fan vom AKG C1000S, die "Zigarre". Hat nen guten Sound, ist überall
anwendbar, weil Batteriefach, aber es ist keine Großmembran. Und als ich das AT3035
angeschlossen habe, bin ich aus den Latschen gekippt, so gut ist der Klang. 
200 mögen viel sein, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass Du ein Mikro hast, mit dem Du geile
Vocals und auch andere Instrumente aufnehmen kannst, wirst Du es keinen Moment bereuen,
wenn Du die ersten Aufnahmen gemacht hast.

Ach ja, Achte beim Mixer-Kauf auf die Phantomspeisung, die für Kondensator-Mikrofone
benötigt wird..

mfg chmee


----------



## Korbinian (9. Oktober 2005)

Der Unterschied zwischen Line- und Mic-In ist schlicht und einfach die erwartete Signallautstaerke. Hinter einem Mic-in ist ein Vorverstaerker und/oder hinter dem line-in ein Daempfer. Das Ausgangssignal eines Mics ist sehr viel "leiser" als das eines Line-ausgangs (an deinem Diskman hast zu z.b. ein Line-out signal). Weil du aber am Ende der Soundkarte die selbe Lautstaerke haben will wird das Signal vom Mic-in verstaerkt und/oder das vom Line-in gedaempft.- Blau ist normal der Line in
Die Gitarre klingt "frischer" wenn du einen Compressor verwendest. Da kannst du einen Hardware Compressor verwenden und/oder in denem Aufnahme Programm einen dazuschalten. 
Ich fuer mich habe mir nur sehr einfache Sachen zum aufnehmen gekauft, weil mir die Sachen dir richtig gute Qualitaet bringen einfach zu teuer sind. Ich leihe mir dann einfach jedes mal wenn ich eine richtig gute Aufnahme will Sachen in einem Musik-geschaefft aus. Ich weiss nicht was du genau machen willst.. willst du nur dich selber aufnahmen oder eine ganze Band?


----------



## mamarulez (9. Oktober 2005)

Danke, Korbinian. Ich habe meinen Gittarren-Anschluss jetzt geändert zu blau, hatte nämlich vorher tatsächlich den MIC-In verwendet.

Ich nehme viel für mich zum Üben ( performen, aufnehmen und mixen/mastern ) auf aber auch immer wieder mit Bandmitgliedern/Freunden.


----------



## Korbinian (10. Oktober 2005)

Wenn du dich groessten Teils "nur" selber aufnimmst ist eine richtige Recording Karte wahrscheinlich einfach ueberpowert und das Geld gar nicht wert. 
Ich wuerde mir aber eine vernuenftige Soundkarte kaufen, muss gar nicht teuer sein ich habe mit einem Soundblaster Live von Ebay fuer 10 Euro angefangen. Solltest du Cubase benutzen gibt es extra Treiber (   Kx Project )  fuer den Soundblaster und dann funktionieren ein paar Sachen besser. Egal, auch wenn du ein anderes Programm benutzt leidet die Qualitaet schon seeeehr, wenn du deine Onboard Soundkarte benutzt.
Fuers Gitarre Aufnehmen... Was hast du denn fuer einen Amp bzw. gefaellt dir der Sound von deinem Amp und willst du ihn auf der Aufnahme haben?


----------



## mamarulez (10. Oktober 2005)

Also, zuerst einmal Danke für die Zeit die Du Dir hier nimmst um mir zu helfen!

Ich benutze Cool Edit Pro (Vorgänger von Adobe Audition) und Fruity Loops Studio 5. Dann habe ich zwar einen Amp, aber benutze den nur gelegentlich zum so spielen. Wenn ich aufnehme, schalte ich zwischen meine Gitarre und meinen Line-IN Eingang der Soundkarte einen Behringer V-AMP 2, der nicht nur Multieffekte-Prozessor ist (Delay, Chorus, Compressor, Rotary, Echo, Flanger, Phaser etc.), sondern auch noch ein bestimmtes Amp-Model mit Cabinet simuliert. Das klingt so auch schon ganz annehmbar finde ich.

Danke für deine Tipps.


----------



## Korbinian (19. Oktober 2005)

Das ist fuer den Anfang schon mal gar nicht schlecht. Ich fuer meinen Teil bin kein Fan von P.o.d. oder aehnlichen Effekten wie deinem V-amp - ich nehme die Gitarre lieber mit einem Mic vom Amp ab, weil ich dann den Sound habe den der Gitarrist sonst auch hat und nicht irgendetwas anderes. Mit Auditon habe ich noch nicht so viel zu tun gehabt, deswegen kann ich dir da im Programm nur schlecht weiter helfen...


----------



## chmee (19. Oktober 2005)

Wenn Du ne Creative Karte kaufst, solltest Du das "kxproject" runterladen, bei allen anderen
Karten, auch Onboard, hilft "asio4all" weiter..

Damit kannst Du dann Pseudo-ASIO-Treiber fahren, die die Latenz des Systems senken,
alles unter 12ms ist schon toll.

mfg chmee


----------



## Metal-Kröler (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Um mich auch noch einzumischen. Ich bin auch Gitarrist und fahre meine Gitarre zur Zeit auch über den PC. Dafür habe ich als Soundkarte die US-122 von Tascam. Die kann man extern über USB betreiben, hat zwei Ein und Ausgänge, und was sehr schön ist, dass die Pegel von Line auf Micro und Gitarre umschalten kann um direkt eine Gitarre dran anzuschließen. Außerdem kann man auch über den insert direkt ein Effektgerät einschleifen. Mit der integrierten direct monitoring Funktion hat man dann auch echte 0 Sekunden Latenz. Für alle die ein Bisschen Musik machen wollen ist vor allem die mitgelieferte Version von Cubase interessant. Ich selber arbeite mit der großen sx version, habe mir aber die kleine auch mal angeschaut und die kann fast allesvon der großen auch. Also ich kann es nur empfehlen, die Qualität ist sehr gut aber der Preis ist halt dementsprechend mit 200 Euro auch angemessen.
Ein Freund von mir hat das Interface von Behringer und das ist jetzt schon ein paar Mal abgeschmiert, was meins jetzt noch nie gemacht hat.
Ich kann es für alle  nur empfehlen, die auf Qualität achten, aber auch das nötige Geld haben für so eine Investition.

mfg Metal-Kröler


----------



## chmee (30. Oktober 2005)

Die direct-monitoring-Funktion ist schon technisch nicht mit der internen PC-Latenz vergleichbar.
Beim direct-monitoring wird das Signal vom Eingang direkt zum Ausgang durchgeschliffen, oder ?!
Ergo hört man keine Insert-VST-Effekte..

Ich freue mich immer, von funktionierenden Audio-PCs zu hören, aber die gewissen Unterschiede
möchte ich zumindest klarstellen, damit im Nachhinein kein Enttäuschung aufkommt.

@Metal-Kröler:
Wenn ich falsch liege mit der Behauptung, bitte verbesser/kritisieren 

mfg chmee


----------



## Metal-Kröler (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Ja das sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Man kann ja durch den Insert einen V-amp oder POD einschleifen. Das mache ich immer, dann kann ich live zur Musik spielen. Wenn man aber mit internen Effekten arbeiten will, dann ist das natürlich auch möglich. 
Dann läuft wieder alles zwei Mal über die Audiopuffer und man bekommt effektiv 6 Millisikunden Latenz. Damit ist ja auch gut umzugehen. Ich habe das nur nicht erwähnt, weil ich glaube, dass die Meisten mit Hardwareeffekten arbeiten, zumindest bei der Gitarre und somit die internen nicht benutzen, aber wie gesagt möglich ist alles.

MFG

Meta-Kröler


----------

